# Hello folks - just wanted to share my excitement...



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Our little man is 23 months now (birthday soon - will be expensive I am sure but he's worth it)

Time seems to have flown since november and he is a really happy little chappy and we are happy mummy and daddy.

It's sunny here today and lovely and warm and I have bought his first paddling pool pumped it up and wet the bottom of it (not too much water) and I feel quite emotional. I remember the excitement of seeing my own paddling pool in the garden... the fun of splashing about... the tempers when it was time to come inside...and even my little bro peeing in it (I have photographic evidence- oh and he is 26 now!). I couldn't wait to do these things with my own little one - and now I can! Armed with factor fifty sunhats and towels we are going to paddle!!! If only he would wake from his nap!!!!!!!

Best wishes to you all and your little adoption miracles, I didn't think it was possible to love this little one as much as I do. Be safe in the sun!

xxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Aawww...shivster. You nearly made me cry happy tears out loud for you whilst in the office.  I pray you have many many more happy memories to make over the years with your wee boy.

I had a similar feeling this weekend when we sorted a sandpit for my daughter (now aged 3).  I remember how much fun I used to have with my sandpit and it was lovely to see her helping daddy fill the container with playsand and build her first sandpit sandcastle. 

Adoption really has made my dreams come true (and even gone beyond what I could have ever have dreampt).

Magenta x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Lovely to read these stories girls  

So happy for you both and can't wait to post happy stories myself one day soon about our little one  

Thank God for Adoption  
Dame Edna x


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

An update for you...

Well, clothed only with factor 50 and bob the builder cap (other characters are available but not in this house!) we ventured to the paddling pool. The splashing began and the running naked around the garden shrieking! About 3/4 hour in our darling boy did a big poo on the patio!! Then the nappy went back on! Then he sat in the paddling pool in his nappy! 

This parenting lark holds many supprises but I wouldn't change it... although less poo would be good


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Shivster

I could have wrote your post today!

We went and got our 2 a small paddling pool and gazebo and when DS was having his nap DD got to "test" it out and her little face was great- she got in it and then jumped up and down and squealed with excitement! 

Our 2 have only been in our lives physically for 3weeks and have made us sooooo complete already!

enjoy many more happy times

xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Aww that's lovely MJ.

May you have more and more happy 1sts with your little ones. 

xx Shivster


----------

